# Is this MUF e/s like MAC Parrot?



## Risser (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry that I don't own MAC Parrot, but I think it very similar Parrot.
Can anyone answer me this? Thx.


----------



## mezzamy (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry hun, it's hard to tell as the camera lighting and computer monitors will display the color as something different to each person. that MUF e/s is very pretty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont own Parrot in a 'full eyeshadow' but i have it as part of the 2004. Jewel Palette. here's a quick swatch of Parrot, Mulch and Honey Lust. on my monitor, the colors are fairly accurate


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 16, 2007)

I have both.  I can post a side by side shortly.


----------



## jayme (Jan 17, 2007)

Please MAC WHORE do this , I am interested too !


----------



## jenii (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm looking at my Parrot, and to me it looks a bit darker, and has a bit more green to it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 17, 2007)

I will do it this weekend.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the MUFE Star Powder you mentioned is very close in color to Parrot...it is a bit more shimmery though (it's very pretty).


----------



## Risser (Jan 28, 2007)

So lucky!!! I got an almost new jewel palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








with flash

#Parrot is more green/deep than #28083, but I love both of them!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahhhh!  I totally forgot that I was going to do this for you!  I'm sorry!  Wow, I suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the pics, hon.


----------

